# RIP Senor Fish



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

This was taken a couple weeks ago. I didn't have him very long but he had such a cuteness and sweetness about him. He did a happy dance whenever I came to him. He loved to explore his tank. His little cave was his favorite place. He's sit in the entrance and wait for me to come in the room and then he'd pop out at me. He'd hang out by the cave window and peek out like it was his little house. I didn't have him long enough but in that time I grew to love the little dude very much.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Im so sorry!!!! The wave is happening again .  R.I.P SENOR FISH!!!!


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

R.I.P. Senor Feesh


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Aw, I'm sorry VG... He was such a gorgeous fish... Hope the others stay healthy <3


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

RIP Senor Fish


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry!! RIP Senor Fish. He was beautiful.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

NO! NOT FEESH!! :C

He was such a gorgeous fish! I'm sure you took excellent care of him.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh no!!!  RIP Seeeenor Feeeesh. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh wow he was pretty. RIP *Hugs*


----------

